# NY Pet Store Lies about Puppy Mill connections



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Telling video with a van full of puppies from Missouri doing a drop off. Since this pet store apparently posts their dogs coming from only 'local' breeders.... (is Missouri closer to NY than I thought? )


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Almost all the pet stores I know of say their dogs are from "local breeders" so this does not surprise me one bit. I am sure 99% of them are lying. The other 1% are the ones who take in "oops" litters from locals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As no decent breeder would allow just anyone to sell their pups to the first yayhoo that presented their credit card, it really doesn't matter to me where they are getting them, whether Missouri, Ohio, PA, NY. All of them have puppy mills.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a puppy store near me Barkworks. its sad.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Petland is the worst!

They sell their puppies for over $600 wether their PB or mixed.

They claimed they came from breeders as well, ya ok.

I know 2 people that got puppies from there and they both died. One went back to get another one and even though that puppy is still alive it cost them alot of money in medical bills.

Ridiculous


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think my issue is more the lying at this point. As long as puppy mills are legal, and they are, then they will be used. But call a spade a spade and do NOT lie and say 'We only get our puppies from local breeders'. Most people that go to dog stores have no idea where else to get a puppy, or what a puppy mill is. And the ones that still go to petstores and ask, shouldn't then be lied to...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Our local mall has a pet store in it, too, that sells all manner of puppies, including "designer dogs". Their puppy cages are behind glass, and there are BIG notices on the glass that they "do not support puppy mills" and that "all their dogs come from USDA inspected facilities." I bet most people who go in there, and many of the young people who work there have no idea that "USDA inspected facilities" = "big commercial breeders" at best.

The intern who worked with us at the museum last year is one of three girls in her family, and her sisters were bugging and bugging the parents for a puppy. They ended up buying one at said store. The poor thing was underweight, full of worms, and is allergic to pretty much everything it comes in contact with. Wish they had do more research before going to buy a puppy at that place!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

AbbyK9 said:


> Our local mall has a pet store in it, too, that sells all manner of puppies, including "designer dogs". Their puppy cages are behind glass, and there are BIG notices on the glass that they "do not support puppy mills" and that "all their dogs come from USDA inspected facilities." I bet most people who go in there, and many of the young people who work there have no idea that "USDA inspected facilities" = "big commercial breeders" at best.


I've seen GSD breeders advertise their kennels as "AKC Inspected". That makes me run the other way, since you have to breed in excess of a certain number of dogs per year for the AKC to require inspection. IMO it's not something to brag about!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My last two years of high school I worked at a pet store located in a mall. They sold puppies from 'puppy mills'. However, the amount of money that people spent purchasing those dogs, along with all of the additional items was mind blowing. Easily reaching $1000.00 per purchase. And this was years ago. 

Supply and demand - as long as people keep buying puppy mill puppies, people will keep breeding them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, let me see, 

Will participate in the cruelty an disgrace of puppy mills, by purchasing puppies from puppy mills and puppy brokers who buy from mills, and double or triple the purchase price to provide poorly bred, poorly cared for, and often sick puppies.

Will lie about it. 

I think they go hand in hand.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There was another called "The Critter Barn" it closed down about 3 years ago.


----------

